# Solved: Windows server 2003 x64



## eventIDxxx (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello,

I have an issue with server 2003 x64 sp2, after working more than 2 days the login dialog is not showing i only see a blue screen with the mouse cursor, i can move the cursor and that's it, no login dialog pres Ctrl + Alt + Delete.

Any suggestions,

thanks


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

is this a private system or business?


----------



## eventIDxxx (Jan 3, 2011)

it is business


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

wait for a moderator as fairly sure we do not do business help as could cause all sorts of issues and as i yet again have a warning i am backing off this one, cheers for now


----------



## eventIDxxx (Jan 3, 2011)

common we are all grown ups, we deal with our actions and consequences, I'm just looking to see if anyone might have an idea what is going on, no errors on event log (only some printing warnings). And i have to do a forced restart every 2 days.
Thanks


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

sorry bud i assume you can see my infraction to the right of my name, i may be wrong so hold on


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Could very well be a hardware issue and most likely a video card/video memory error.


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

Rockn said:


> Could very well be a hardware issue and most likely a video card/video memory error.


The original post confirms the mouse cursor is on the screen, but the system is not coming up with a logon prompt. This still may be a hardware issue, but you may also have an application locking up the system.

Have you checked the system logs to diagnose the problem further yourself?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If it is only coming up with the blue screen and the mouse cursor the account you are logging on with and the profile associated with it may have a problem. Try logging on as aonether user with admin rights or try logging on via RDP


----------



## eventIDxxx (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for your reply,

Here is how it happens, after i finish my work i log off the admin account from the server and i see the pres Ctrl Alt Delete screen, and after i com in the morning i don't see the login screen anymore just the background and the cursor. All the clients connected to this domin controller are blocked or working very slow, they can't even open their local drives, until i restart the server.
The Dell server administrator reports no hardware errors or faults, everything is good and running.
In event viewer there are no errors or warnings, only some printing warnings.

Thanks.


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

Do you see anything about SQL in the event viewer? How much RAM do you have in the server? I would try monitoring the performance and see if you've got processes that are eating up memory, or at least see if the workload on the server is too great. If you have a process that's hogging CPU resources, then you're going to experience that kind of slowness.


----------



## eventIDxxx (Jan 3, 2011)

The server Ram is 4GB no i don't have any applications installed on the server, no SQL, the server is used only as domain controller, after the server is blocked, no login screen, then the clients joined to the DC get stuck, after that happens i cannot monitor anything on the server to see it's performance, so i have to restart, and prior of this happening (DC freezing) everything works excellent.

Thanks


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

After looking here:

http://www.computing.net/answers/windows-2003/win2k3-domain-workstations-freeze/8368.html

I am curious to know whether or not you have any remote users, or if you have any terminal services users on the server?

Also, do you have WSUS installed on the server? How is disk space doing?


----------



## eventIDxxx (Jan 3, 2011)

I think i might have a clue whats going on, the AV McAfee log: blocked by Access Protection rule file c:\windows\system 32\dns.exe and some other system files, i uninstalled the McAfee and installed another test AV. 28 hours passed no problems till now, ill see if this is the source of the problem and get back to you.

Thanks to all


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

That'll do it. Sounds like a plan. Keep us updated!


----------



## eventIDxxx (Jan 3, 2011)

Everything is working perfectly till now. Installed McAfee again and changed some protection rules and no problem.
Thanks everyone


----------

